# HELP! Eptopic?!!!Sharp Pain in lower left hip/groin/abdomen...



## stellargaze

Hi Ladies,

Super worried today. I'm 5 weeks tomorrow. I started getting pain in my left lower abdomin-- so low and far left, that it's nearly in my groin. It feels worse if I need to pass wind or move around a lot-- definitley worse with movement. It's not constant, but comes on really sharp and then goes away.

It started late last night, and then went away. I went for a long walk today and the pain came back on my way home. I could barely get back as it was hurting a lot and I live up a steep hill. Now that I'm still, it's mostly gone away again-- but there are some twinges and the area feels a little bit hard to the touch.

I had a lap the end of July. I also had a scan that showed fluid between my left ovary and my bowel three weeks ago.

I'm so worried that this might be an eptopic pregnancy. I'm due for a scan next week (7weeks) but am concerned about waiting til then...

Please advice? Does this sound like an eptopic to you? I've waited so so long for this, I can't bear the idea that it might not come true...


----------



## stellargaze

Oh-- I should mention that I did some stretching last night before this all started...


----------



## Mari30me

I think you should probably get it checked out if you are worried and in alot of pain. It could also be round ligament pain, which is very common in early pregnancy. Gas makes it worse and exercise can too. But to be on the safe side, I would go and get it looked asap. GL :)


----------



## babygirlhall

Hi hun, im not sure but did not want to read and run. Try to not worry yourself too much, it may just be a trapped nerve or pulled muscle. I would advise calling your gp or midwife to see what they say.
Take care hun, im sure everything will be ok. Big hugs xxx


----------



## stellargaze

Thanks-- I haven't seen a midwife yet-- my first appt is Thursday. It's not a constant pain, and when I sit cross legged, it definitely twinges more often. If I lie still, I don't get any pain-- it's more when I move or use my abdominal muscles I think. It's very hard to tell because I also have ibs and loose ligaments to being with. I've had spinal problems in the past because of them, but never hip/groin pains. I thought the ligament pain doesn't start til much later on? I know my muscles are a bit tired frrom all of the coughing and sneezing (I've had a bad cold).

I'm going to call the surgeon who did the lap in the morning as he is set to do the 7 week scan...hoping he can do it sooner and set me at ease.


----------



## sjwebb

You are so early in pregnancy there would be no pain from ectopic right now. Baby is microscopic. If its ectopic you wouldn't have any pain until 8-10 weeks. Hope this eases your mind.


----------



## Geegees

I didn't have much pain with my ectopic till I was 8w, thats when it ruptured, and I can assure you I KNEW about it! There was no doubt in my mind what had happened. 

Try not to worry, If you are still worried then call NHS Direct, or pop along to your EPU. 

Best of luck xxx


----------



## Leids

I was having severe cramps, very sharp pains, that were so bad it was difficult to walk. I had my first scan today and everything is normal! She told me it was likely caused by cysts, which are normal as well. So it's quite possible that that's what's going on with you! Stay optimistic. :hugs:


----------



## xxVickyxx

sjwebb said:


> You are so early in pregnancy there would be no pain from ectopic right now. Baby is microscopic. If its ectopic you wouldn't have any pain until 8-10 weeks. Hope this eases your mind.

Just wanted to thank u for saying that coz I am goin through the same thing, having cramps and am having vaginal u/s on Wednesday when I will b 6 weeks just too rule out eptopic and hearing that pain doesn't really start til 8-10 weeks relaxes me a bit xx


----------



## katstar

i have had an ectopic and my bad pain did not come till week 6. (It does come before weeks 8-10 ladies) before that though i had a constant niggle in my groin. It never went away and it was always there. I think you may have pulled a muscle or got round ligament pain. xx Plus bleeding. If you have no bleeding, i would not worry. xx


----------



## sjwebb

xxVickyxx said:


> sjwebb said:
> 
> 
> You are so early in pregnancy there would be no pain from ectopic right now. Baby is microscopic. If its ectopic you wouldn't have any pain until 8-10 weeks. Hope this eases your mind.
> 
> Just wanted to thank u for saying that coz I am goin through the same thing, having cramps and am having vaginal u/s on Wednesday when I will b 6 weeks just too rule out eptopic and hearing that pain doesn't really start til 8-10 weeks relaxes me a bit xxClick to expand...

You are welcome! I kept having some really bad pain in my left side when I was about 5 weeks also and the dr told me it was just growing pains. :thumbup:


----------



## stellargaze

Thank you everyone! 

Here's my update! I called my surgeon from the laparoscopy (he's obgyn) this morning and he gave me an emergency scan today to put my mind at ease. He told me the same thing that several of you ladies did-- that ectopic pain starts earliest at 6 weeks, and we could rule that out even before the ultrasound.

My little bean is already 11mm! And we could see the yolk sac as well as a ring where the placenta is forming. He put me at 5 weeks 2 days.

I was warned though that because I had a fairly extreme lap-- stage 4 endo, with my organs twisted on the left hand side and a hemorragd cyst on left side, that this might be a very painful pregnancy. I'm supposed to rest as much as possible and go back for another scan either next week or the week after-- my choice. Going to try and wait it out as much as possible and not go scan crazy.

Feeling much better now!


----------



## zennie

stellargaze said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Super worried today. I'm 5 weeks tomorrow. I started getting pain in my left lower abdomin-- so low and far left, that it's nearly in my groin. It feels worse if I need to pass wind or move around a lot-- definitley worse with movement. It's not constant, but comes on really sharp and then goes away.
> 
> It started late last night, and then went away. I went for a long walk today and the pain came back on my way home. I could barely get back as it was hurting a lot and I live up a steep hill. Now that I'm still, it's mostly gone away again-- but there are some twinges and the area feels a little bit hard to the touch.
> 
> I had a lap the end of July. I also had a scan that showed fluid between my left ovary and my bowel three weeks ago.
> 
> I'm so worried that this might be an eptopic pregnancy. I'm due for a scan next week (7weeks) but am concerned about waiting til then...
> 
> Please advice? Does this sound like an eptopic to you? I've waited so so long for this, I can't bear the idea that it might not come true...

Hi,
Last week I was referred to the EPU with lower left abdominal pains. Had them for 3 days, on & off. Felt kinda like a stitch pain.
Was worried sick. Thankfully the scan ruled out ectopic. I was 5 weeks 4 days on the day of the scan.
The sonographer said it's most likely just stretching pains.
If you're still worried, ask your gp to refer you to your local EPU. It'll put your mind at ease.
Wishing you the best of luck!!


----------



## zennie

stellargaze said:


> Thank you everyone!
> 
> Here's my update! I called my surgeon from the laparoscopy (he's obgyn) this morning and he gave me an emergency scan today to put my mind at ease. He told me the same thing that several of you ladies did-- that ectopic pain starts earliest at 6 weeks, and we could rule that out even before the ultrasound.
> 
> My little bean is already 11mm! And we could see the yolk sac as well as a ring where the placenta is forming. He put me at 5 weeks 2 days.
> 
> I was warned though that because I had a fairly extreme lap-- stage 4 endo, with my organs twisted on the left hand side and a hemorragd cyst on left side, that this might be a very painful pregnancy. I'm supposed to rest as much as possible and go back for another scan either next week or the week after-- my choice. Going to try and wait it out as much as possible and not go scan crazy.
> 
> Feeling much better now!

Delighted for you :happydance:
Such a relief to be told everythings ok!!
Take care :flower:


----------



## katstar

Glad everything is ok hun :thumbup: xx


----------



## stellargaze

thx again :) Wish I could put thankful as a 'mood'. This has all been such a long journey for us (4 years!) and babyandbump has been such a great support.


----------

